# Hamilton Airshow 2013



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll kick off this thread first of all by inviting anyone who attended this year's Hamilton Airshow to chime in and post any pics and stories they wish to share about this event. This year's star attraction was the Mosquito and it's potential for flying formation with a number of other rare birds, including our Lancaster.

My show weekend started early Friday when I attended the "Mosquito Memories" event in the Canadian Warplane Heritage Museum hangar attended by some thirty veterans who flew, maintained, or built the Mossie in the war years. Bob O'Connor, observer/navigator with 627 Squadron and who I talk about in my GB 18 Mosquito thread, flew in from Calgary for the event and is the gentleman with the white ball cap.











The speaker's podium was placed right at the nose of the Mossie, a fitting backdrop for the celebration.






Lurking in the sidelines was the Me262, also scheduled to fly in the show.






Two veterans, Russ Bannock and George Stewart, took the stage and shared stories about their war years.










Of course, opportunities to take a picture of each plane without the throngs milling about and getting their mitts all over them were rare. However, I did manage to snap these two among others that I will share later.










That's my intro for now guys as I'm a bit pressed for time today being Father's Day and all. There are plenty more pictures to come but I'm still away from my home computer and so am just using MS Paint to manipulate these. I'll try to get some more up tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2013)

nice ones Andy, look forward to the rest


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 16, 2013)

Me too Karl. Gotta say, as great as it was seeing Fifi and the B-17 last year, I may prefer this year's lineup.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 16, 2013)

Excellent shots Andy! Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2013)

Great intro and pics Andy Looking forward to seeing the rest - especially the Mossie!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 16, 2013)

That is just so fricken cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 16, 2013)

I'll just wait here for the next round of photos.

Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 17, 2013)

Great shots


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

With all -great shots Andy, looking forward to more!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 17, 2013)

Andy, sorry I missed meeting up with you. Every time I turned around I ran into folks that I knew and before I knew it it was past 11:00 am. Here are a couple of mine.




























Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 17, 2013)

Those two vets look pretty spry! Good for them!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Jeff, yes it was too bad the meet didn't work but looks like we probably walked past each other a few times. You must have arrived much earlier than me although when I arrived at the 190 at around 8:30, there was still a relatively small and respectful circle of people around it that enabled me to get some good overall pictures which I'll post later as they're still in the camera.

Still on Friday, the forum organizers invited everyone to stick around for the rest of the day to watch the various goings on on the tarmac as well as to see the first-ever flyover of the Lanc and Mossie along with two Spitfires and two Hurricanes. I grudgingly chose to stick around... So off I went, packing up the little gear I had, to the observation deck on the roof of the museum where I staked my territory against the rail that I would not surrender, come hell or full bladder, for the rest of the day. Good thing because it quickly became 5 or 6 people deep. However, despite my good fortune at getting a great vantage point, my inexperience as a photographer (or maybe my aging brain) caused me to forget to reset my camera for the bright outdoor conditions and I ended up shooting all my rooftop pics at 1600 ASA so they all came out on the grainy side. I also failed to clean my filthy lens as I only discovered after I downloaded all these pics. Nevertheless, here are a number of shots taken from the rooftop that hopefully you will find interesting.










Of course, when they rolled out the Mossie, I was too close for my 70-300 zoom. Rather than fumble with the lens exchange in the little time available, I just began shooting










Same with the Lanc (over exposed and can't fix at the moment, sorry):






World War I was represented by a Sopwith 1 1/2 Strutter, an SE5A, a Nieuport 28, and a Fokker DrI.










Then out came the Me 262 and this one fit the 70mm zoom length just fine.






A fixture at most major Canadian airshows are the Snowbirds (or "Snowboards" if you prefer) in their aged CT-114 Tutors.






The much-anticipated Merlin flyover had to wait for the arrival of the other Spitfire and Hurricane from the Military Aviation Museum, seen here arriving 2 hours later than expected along with the Fw190 peeling off for landing. This photo was quite a bit out of range for my 300mm but I posted it to fill in the story. Real sorry about those spots guys.






Finally after another hour or more during which the new arrivals were refueled and the pilots briefed, the formation aircraft began pulling out. 


















And finally, the event we were all waiting for, the formation flypast led by the CWH Lancaster, Mosquito, the Vintage Wings of Canada's Spitfire MkXVI and Hurricane MkIV, and the Military Aviation Museum's Spitfire MkIX and Hurricane MkXII.










That concluded my event filled Friday. The full show was to be the next day, Saturday, and my next set of pics will be from the main show.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 17, 2013)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2013)

Beaut shots Andy. 
I had similar exposure problems at Cosford, due to accidentally, and unknowingly, catching the thumb wheel of the Nikon with my hand, and upping the ASA /ISO from 200 to 400 ! Some of the shots were improved by using 'Irfanview', and could be improved more by 'Photoshop'.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2013)

Yes, and that's my plan. Just that where I am right now, I don't have access to my Photoshop and I'm not about to load Irfanview on my mum's laptop with just one day left in my stay here. I would have very much preferred to clean up the above pics but there are many more yet to come.


----------



## A4K (Jun 17, 2013)

Still look great to me! Cheers Andy and Jeff!


----------



## Wilky12 (Jun 17, 2013)

Please post more photos of the veterans! I know two American Mosquito vets that attended this event....was there a group photo made of the veterans?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm afraid I only have one more pic with vets in it. There was no group shot taken while I was around. The fellow sitting down is Russ Bannock again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## meatloaf109 (Jun 17, 2013)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 17, 2013)

Great shots, thank you.

MM


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2013)

Andy, did you manage to get, or notice, any of the other veterans names?
In the second photo in your first post, the chap second from the right, in dark blazer, blue shirt, and wearing glasses, looks rather like Noel Shrimpton, who flew a number of low-level strikes in the Mosquito FBVI, including the Shell House raid. He ended up post war in a Government post, until retirement. His Navigator was Peter Lake, an Australian.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2013)

Terry, I did not see a list of attendees unfortunately. Here are a couple of links that may shed more:

https://www.facebook.com/CanadianWarplaneHeritageMuseum
CHCH – Your Superstation » Mosquito memories


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks Andy. Nothing in the second link, and don't know how to get around the Facebook thingy, but no problem. To be honest, I'm not sure if Noel is still with us, but that sure looks like him. Really nice bloke, a real gentleman, and a heck of a service record on Mossies.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 18, 2013)

When I get back to Calgary, I'll ask Bob if he received a list of attendees and will post then.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 18, 2013)

Aw, thanks mate! Don't go to any trouble though - I was just curious. Been looking for his address, but think it's still with my ex-wife - I must ask her.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 18, 2013)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 19, 2013)

Excellent stuff Andy!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, that line up is just too cool! Terrific photos Andy; seeing the Mosquito makes my ticker skip a beat! Looking forward to more.


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for posting Andy. Awaiting the others.

Geo


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 19, 2013)

Just got home and will need a little time to get all my other pics resized and sorted guys. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 19, 2013)

OK, I'm going to post these by subject so it may seem a bit disjointed. Although the star of the show was actually the Mosquito, I was actually excited to get up close to the FW190 for the first time. So when I got there Saturday, I made a bee line straight for the parked 190 to get some pics:































After my ramp walk in the morning, I proceeded to the flight line and found a spot against the fence at the far western end of the runway which afforded a good view of the taxiing aircraft and some nifty opportunities for some take-off pics with the wheels retracting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 19, 2013)

Dam, that is one beautiful bird. Great pics!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 19, 2013)

Superb pics Andy, and you obviously found a better shooting position than I did at Cosford!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 20, 2013)

Very neat Andy!


----------



## A4K (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful shots Andy!


----------



## rochie (Jun 20, 2013)

amazing Andy, would love to see a 190 close up


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 20, 2013)

You Lucky [email protected] Andy, awesome pics man....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2013)

Excellent shots Andy!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2013)

Here are a few in B&W. Andy...we must have been close as I had arrived early enough to get the corner of where the two fences met at the west end of the flight line.














































































Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 21, 2013)

Beautiful, Jeff. That B-25 with the guns in the nose looks awesome!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 21, 2013)

nuuumannn said:


> Beautiful, Jeff. That B-25 with the guns in the nose looks awesome!



Yea, I agree. She has been a gun nose for many many years ( as long as the CWH has owned her she has had a solid nose ) and the top turret is new this year. She used to have one and then it disappeared for a few years but the new one looks great.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2013)

Jeff, we must have been within twenty feet of each other. I too was at that same location, though along the short fence running perpendicular to the runway that bordered on the grand stand. Shame I didn't see you.

Will sort some more pictures and post tonight or over the weekend.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2013)

Great pics Jeff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 21, 2013)

Great shots Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2013)

Saturday had a large turnout as can be seen below. I always get a kick out of all the fancy lenses turned skyward for the opening parachute drop.























The Mitchell, Corsair and Firefly did a few passes together. Interesting flaps on the Firefly shown in these pics. I had not seen them deployed before.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 21, 2013)

Great pics Andy. I like the lack of barriers around the static display, although of course it means waiting until the crowds disperse before shots of the complete aircraft can be taken. But the big advantage is getting up close for detail shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 21, 2013)

Yep. That's why one must get there early. I didn't take any detail shots of these particular aircraft because I took some 2 years ago. I have a few of the Corsair and Firefly from then and would be happy to post if anyone is interested. And, Terry, I though of you and your Mossie FBVI when I took these detail shots of the restored gunbay. A very impressive restoration indeed:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2013)

Great shots Andy, and you're right, it's a beaut restoration job ! I'm still undecided about opening up the cannon bay (when I finally get back to the model!), but having seen these, I'm very tempted!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 22, 2013)

Here are a couple of shots of three birds currently being restored to flying condition by the CWH. It will be great to watch these continue to progress and one day fly.

























Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 22, 2013)

Fantastic shots Andy and Jeff!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2013)

More of the Avenger, while we're there:


----------



## rochie (Jun 22, 2013)

great shots Andy

wish i could find Decals for Hammy Gray's corsair, got the kit sat waiting for them


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2013)

You and me both Karl. There are some available here for a stupid price for 1/48. 1/72 not so bad: CanMilAir Decals: CanMilAir Decals, Victoria Cross Recipients

Or you can try here for custom masks at a reasonable price:Custom Markings/Masks


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2013)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2013)

Great shots chaps! Andy, that first pic of yours of the Avenger really shows just how big that brute is! 
Without the wings and prop to balance things out and 'soften' the bulk, it really does show the size, especially with those blokes standing under the nose!
Some great detail shots too - could have done with those for the PTO GB a couple of years back!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2013)

Yes, though the bomb bay is not fully restored as yet.

Harvards:


----------



## Airframes (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice! I can hear those prop tips buzzing from here!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Terry. By the time the last shot was taken, there was plenty of smoke in the air, hence the haze.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 23, 2013)

Very Cool Andy!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 23, 2013)

Okay, a few more.....
















Flat tail wheel kept this bird grounded...sad










































Have a great day everyone,

Cheers,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 23, 2013)

Terrific Andy and Jeff; will be great to see another Bolingbroke fly. CP-140 Aurora! I love the P-3! Youse might be surprised to learn that's the fastest prop driven aircraft in that photo line up.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 23, 2013)

Good stuff Jeff. Keep 'em coming guys.


----------



## rochie (Jun 23, 2013)

fantastic


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 23, 2013)

Good shots guys!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 23, 2013)

My favourite thread at the moment.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 24, 2013)

Thats all for now. Look for one more set later.

Have a great day everyone,

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 24, 2013)

Day just got better looking at this stuff...sweet work Jeff!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 24, 2013)

Agreed!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 24, 2013)

Great shots Jeff!


----------



## davetheWWIInut (Jun 24, 2013)

Our birds did look really good up there!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2013)

They look good anywhere Dave. Here's your 262 before the weather started clouding up:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 24, 2013)

If any of you following this ever get a chance to see Matt Younkin throw this Beech 18 through the air, do it. This segment of the show was probably one of the more spectacular flying skill demonstrations that I've ever seen.

Photo-wise, at this point in the show, the sun had begun to disappear behind a thin veil of cloud so the lighting became quite flat.


----------



## A4K (Jun 25, 2013)

Fantastic shots guys!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 25, 2013)

More later,

have a great day guys.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2013)

More good stuff guys, and wow! That Beech was certainly dancing!


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 25, 2013)

Great pics guys! Glad to see they replaced the side roundels on the Corsair, they were badly faded last year.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2013)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 27, 2013)

More of the Aurora and a rather nattily painted CF-18.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice shots Andy!

Agree on the CF-18 paint job too...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 28, 2013)

That F-18 looks awesome!


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 28, 2013)

> More of the Aurora



Sweet! Poetry in motion! I can hear those Allisons roaring away.

The CF-18's scheme's pretty intricate, no wonder the Canadian Air Force has no money; they have to write everything twice!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2013)

Nice pics Andy.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 29, 2013)

great stuff Andy!


----------



## prem895 (Jul 12, 2013)

I will post mine tomorrow. My dad took all the pics because this fn idiot left his memory card in the computer the night before. Man was I pissed. Awesome shots from everyone so far


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 13, 2013)

rochie said:


> great shots Andy
> 
> wish i could find Decals for Hammy Gray's corsair, got the kit sat waiting for them



A bit late but you can make up most of the markings for the aircraft with this sheet and I believe I have seen white Royal Navy and serial numbers somewhere. Buy Xtradecal X48052 1:48 scale from Hannants. We sell Aircraft decals (military), models, decals, paints books.

Very nice shots Andy and Jeff.

Geo

*EDIT:* Xtradecal X48045 is the sheet for the white serial numbers and Royal Navy.


----------



## prem895 (Jul 14, 2013)

Just want to see if this is ok,1st


----------



## prem895 (Jul 14, 2013)

Is this size ok?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 20, 2013)

Yep, size is fine. Good shot!


----------



## prem895 (Jul 21, 2013)

There not the greatest shots. Some arsehole seems to be in a lot of the pics


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 21, 2013)

Nice!



> Some arsehole seems to be in a lot of the pics



Well, tell 'im to get out of the fricken way!


----------



## prem895 (Jul 21, 2013)

I just noticed,that arsehole is me


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 21, 2013)

Good shots!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 21, 2013)

Good stuff Gary. I've a few more that I'll need to throw in here when I get the chance.


----------

